# Call= slow drain= baseball bat



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Just thought I'd share an interesting lavatory drain call I had. I pulled this bat from a 3" CI vent stack. When I looked down the stack I could not tell what it was stuck right where the santee was.
It looked like a round block of lead because it looked metalic. I took a piece of 1/2" copper 10 ft long and sharpened one end and beat it down into it. 

Copper was stuck so I bent it over the edge of the CI and basically used leverage with a slotted screwdriver and kept spinning it as it slowly came on out.:thumbup:
I showed the HO and he was happier than a pig in slime. I asked if he had kids? He said no but he did have to evict a guy about 7 years ago who used to play alot of softball. He was happy and I was happy with a nice $50 tip!

By the way, I used 'M' copper. Proof that it can serve a purpose!:laughing:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

New van defence tool? The chit bat?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> When I looked down the stack I could not tell what it was stuck right where the santee was.
> :laughing:


 





How long did you waste cabling the line? Did you cable from in the bathroom or did you get on the roof right from the beginning?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> New van defence tool? The chit bat?


No, I brought it home and put it under my pillow!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> How long did you waste cabling the line? Did you cable from in the bathroom or did you get on the roof right from the beginning?


When I got there he had the trap apart so I did try from under 1st. Obviously with no success.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sometimes I opt to get on the roof straight away. Especially if the line is the kitchen drain line. Without a c.o. at ground level, I prefer the roof. Northern plumbers will look at us down south like...:blink: but I hate pulling my dirty cable back while under the kitchen sink.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That is some wild chit

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

QUOTE] Northern plumbers will look at us down south like...:blink: but I hate pulling my dirty cable back while under the kitchen sink.


> Having moved from the north, the first time I had someone tell me to cable from the roof I thought they were pulling my leg. The reason is that in the north{At least in Maine} we always tied all vents into one 3 inch vent going through the roof. There were some homes with an up and out vent serving a single fixture but not many.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Sure looks like 3/4" Cu. :whistling2: Nice work though :thumbsup:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

it took 7 years to have problems?


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

how long a piece of "m" did you need to reach that louisville, slugger ?

:whistling2::whistling2:

how far into the bat do you think that copper went ?

very creative thinking on your part :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a nice fungo you got there.







Paul


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> it took 7 years to have problems?


He said it always drained slow. I was surprised he never had an issue with the wc as it drained right pass this vent.

@ Homer. I think it went in about 3 in.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like a good day of fishing!

I hope the customer was watching you .


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

drain surgeon said:


> QUOTE] Northern plumbers will look at us down south like...:blink: but I hate pulling my dirty cable back while under the kitchen sink.
> 
> 
> > Having moved from the north, the first time I had someone tell me to cable from the roof I thought they were pulling my leg. The reason is that in the north{At least in Maine} we always tied all vents into one 3 inch vent going through the roof. There were some homes with an up and out vent serving a single fixture but not many.
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Northern plumbers will look at us down south like...:blink: but I hate pulling my dirty cable back while under the kitchen sink.





drain surgeon said:


> Having moved from the north, the first time I had someone tell me to cable from the roof I thought they were pulling my leg. The reason is that in the north{At least in Maine} we always tied all vents into one 3 inch vent going through the roof. There were some homes with an up and out vent serving a single fixture but not many.


Nah Tommy we don't look down on ya...
We just wonder why the heck anyone would go up on a roof cause it's just like Drain Surgeon says..

We'd have to have a magic snake and a roadmap or, GPS to make all the turns and get to where we wanted to be... :laughing:

And then there is always that steep pitch roof cause we have snow too...


----------

